# What is your weight training routine?



## crash_cart

Here's mine:

Monday, Wednesday, Friday
-30 minute warm up on stair climber
-Bench press, 3 sets of 10
-Military press with bench bar, 3 sets of 10
-Bicep curls with curl bar, 3 sets of 10
-Ab crunches between cur lbar sets, 3 sets of 10
-Bent over rows with dumbbells, 3 sets of 10

Tuesday, Thursday routine
-3 mile run
-Bench press 3 sets of 10
-Lateral raises, 3 sets of 10
-Concentration curls with dumbbells, 3 sets of 10
-French press curls with curl bar, 3 sets of 10

Friday & Saturday routine
-Running and yoga


----------



## Medic

I have a body group a day routine.

Monday:
Back
-Lat pulldowns behind head and in front of head. (Start weight 50kgs - 70kgs, 3 sets)
-row bench 3 sets of 40kgs.
-Cable cross over’s. 3kgs-6kgs 3 sets

Tuesday:
Chest
-3 sets of bench 60-80-90
-3 sets of dumbbell bench 30-32
-Incline and decline bench press start 40 kgs - 60 kgs 3 sets of each.

Wednesday:
Biceps
-curls
-hammer curls
-concentration curls

Thursday
Triceps
-tri push downs 
-kick backs

Friday
Shoulders
-military press (40kgs) 3sets front 3 back
-dumbbell press (24kgs) 3 sets
-Lateral raises  

Saturday:
Legs and abs
-leg extensions (240kgs)
-leg raises (75kgs)
-leg curls (30kgs)
-calf raises (180-30)5reps on each weight till you get to 30
-sit ups for 4min 3 sets
-oblige extensions

Sunday rest


This is a very advansed work out routine.


----------



## JonTullos

Upper body stuff M-W-F, lower body on T-Th.  If I work out on the weekend it's a mixture of some basic stuff for both but more concentrated on cardio.  Oh, cardio is done everyday.  With my slow metabolism I need it.


----------



## triemal04

Just out of curiosity crash cart, how long have you been doing that routine?  Because, with the exercises you listed, you are really only focusing on your arms, with a bit of back/chest involvement.


----------



## Second

I have a total gym I'm on about 3 days a week i mainly focus on upper body my lower body has always  been in good form. In high school about 5 years ago I was pushing aroud 550 lbs leg presses almost right away in weight training, even now i have good muscle defonition.


----------



## Paula767807

*How to lift my end of the stretcher*

I go to the gym twice a week.  10-15 minutes on the recumbent bike, continue heart rate level by moving from one resistance piece to the next and then back again.  For example, leg press one set, lateral pulldown one set, then back to leg press and lateral pulldown again. Then I move on to two more machines, until I finish the entire workout.  Then I do 10-15 minutes on the bike again.  It is my habit to do the first set at a higher weight than the second. Essentially I have an hour of aerobic training this way.  It seems to work for me to provide the strength I need and keep systems at "Go."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum

*Everyday Workout*

51 cards of Push Ups
Diamonds = Diamond Pushup
Spade = Far Apart
Clover = Close Together
Heart = Chair Push Ups

Jack/Queen/King = 20
Ace = 1 or 11

3 sets of Squats
Reps of 20

Thats pretty much it
I've been wanting to go buy a bench press


----------



## marineman

I'm assuming you don't go through the full deck of cards then? If I did my math right the whole deck should be 460 pushups total. That's insane if you do the full deck.


----------



## ccmedic

My workout plan is nothing so elaborate. Every other day I do hammercurls: 3 sets of 25-30 reps with a 45 lb dumbbell. Follow this up with 40 pullups and 200 pushups in groups of 50.

On the "off days" in between I do 100 pushups in two groups of 50 and 150 situps in two groups of 75.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

I circuit train for an hour and a half.  I always add weight after I reach 3 sets of 20 on each and every workout.  So here it is.

Start with inclined squat machine.
Bench press
Preacher curls
Squats
Inclined situps at 45 degrees
Dips
Lumbar rows
Lat rows
Butterflies
Tricep curls

Next quarter I'll change up the workouts.


----------



## DT4EMS

Every morning when I get out of bed:

100-Pushups
100-Crunches
100-Prisoner Squats

Then after work I rotate workouts M-F (off weekends)

Day1 Back/Bi
Day 2 Chest/Tri
Day 3 Legs/Shoulders

One week is all Dumbbell the next is all Barbell mixed with machines (Hammer Strength)


----------



## Fredoman

DT4EMS said:


> Every morning when I get out of bed:
> 
> 100-Pushups
> 100-Crunches
> 100-Prisoner Squats
> 
> Then after work I rotate workouts M-F (off weekends)
> 
> Day1 Back/Bi
> Day 2 Chest/Tri
> Day 3 Legs/Shoulders
> 
> One week is all Dumbbell the next is all Barbell mixed with machines (Hammer Strength)



I have been doing the 3x100 the last 10 days as well as mixing heavy weight training. I found it a great way to increase my range of motion and warm-up for a workout or the day. 

Very easy to do with no equipment and can be completed in 10 minutes or throughout the day. 

I went from a flabby 290 to a solid 205 in about 2 years. With a little help from Golden gloves boxing, lots of swimming, and weight training Im in the best shape of my life. 

It can be done, I think Ali put it best...

The fight is won or lost far away from witnesses - behind the lines, in the gym, and out there on the road, long before I dance under those lights.- Muhammad Ali


----------



## Fredoman

For those of you in the Phoenix area. Glendale Community college offers a Fitness and conditioning for Firefighters class. It is required for students in the Academy but can also be taken by anybody. It is a 3 credit course held everyday of the week and times vary by day. 

Great way to slowly get back in Shape or increase strength and agility. 
A few girls in my class have blown me away and many times outshine the men who outweigh them, contact your local FD for workout routines too.


----------



## rjz

www.crossfit.com

It is all you need....


----------



## EMTCop86

Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday I do full body work out of the bowflex and this ab routine from the P90x video. Saturday, Monday, Wednesday, Thursday I do cardio on my elliptical. I take Fridays off because I have school all day then go to work after that.


----------



## 281mustang

EMTCop86 said:


> Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday I do full body work out of the bowflex and this ab routine from the P90x video. Saturday, Monday, Wednesday, Thursday I do cardio on my elliptical. I take Fridays off because I have school all day then go to work after that.


 That's way too much training with the full body workouts, you're overtraining. Split it up with different muscle groups throughout the week.


----------



## HatchetHarry

For the past year or so Ive done a 3 day split

Chest/Tris

Flat barbell/dumbell
Incline barbell/dumbell
Incline Flys/Cable Crossovers/Pec Dec Flys
Weighted Dips
Lying Triceps Extensions/sitting skullcrushers
Triceps Pressdown

Back/Bis
Deadlifts
Pullups
Lat Pull down
2 kinds of rows
EZ Bar Curls
Hammer Curls

Legs/Shoulders
Squats
Leg Press
Leg Extension
Calf Raise
Military Press/sitting DB Press
Lateral Raises
Front Raises

I just switched to a full body routine while I try to cut down to sub 10% BF for summer

I alternate between these 2 workouts nwo

Workout A
Squats
Military Press
Weighted Dips
Bent Over Rows
Shrugs
Calf Raises

Workout B
Deadlifts
Bench Press(any form)
Upright Rows
Pull ups
Farmers Walks

with Low intensity cardio done after lifting and HIIT done on offdays with ab work


----------



## HatchetHarry

281mustang said:


> That's way too much training with the full body workouts, you're overtraining. Split it up with different muscle groups throughout the week.



3x a week for full body routine is fine and + he said hes using the bowflex so I dont think he has to even worry about overtraining...


----------



## Fredoman

HatchetHarry said:


> For the past year or so Ive done a 3 day split
> 
> Chest/Tris
> 
> Flat barbell/dumbell
> Incline barbell/dumbell
> Incline Flys/Cable Crossovers/Pec Dec Flys
> Weighted Dips
> Lying Triceps Extensions/sitting skullcrushers
> Triceps Pressdown
> 
> Back/Bis
> Deadlifts
> Pullups
> Lat Pull down
> 2 kinds of rows
> EZ Bar Curls
> Hammer Curls
> 
> Legs/Shoulders
> Squats
> Leg Press
> Leg Extension
> Calf Raise
> Military Press/sitting DB Press
> Lateral Raises
> Front Raises
> 
> I just switched to a full body routine while I try to cut down to sub 10% BF for summer
> 
> I alternate between these 2 workouts nwo
> 
> Workout A
> Squats
> Military Press
> Weighted Dips
> Bent Over Rows
> Shrugs
> Calf Raises
> 
> Workout B
> Deadlifts
> Bench Press(any form)
> Upright Rows
> Pull ups
> Farmers Walks
> 
> with Low intensity cardio done after lifting and HIIT done on offdays with ab work



You could add some power cleans to your day 2 routine, just thought I would add my 2 cents. Your deadlifts and upright rows are great, if you added the additional workout you would get the explosive power you may be looking for.


----------



## 281mustang

HatchetHarry said:


> 3x a week for full body routine is fine and + he said hes using the bowflex so I dont think he has to even worry about overtraining...


 If you're done recovering after 48 hours, then it sounds like your workout didn't last a whole lot longer then a few minutes.:wacko:


----------



## EMTCop86

281mustang said:


> That's way too much training with the full body workouts, you're overtraining. Split it up with different muscle groups throughout the week.


 
No it's not too much training. The whole work out is done in about 30 minutes. I do light and fast, not trying to build muscle just get tone. I'm a female, don't want bulging muscles.


----------



## CAOX3

Im partial to 12oz curls.  I try to work that body part daily.


----------



## HatchetHarry

281mustang said:


> If you're done recovering after 48 hours, then it sounds like your workout didn't last a whole lot longer then a few minutes.:wacko:



48 hours is plenty of time if your doing a good full body workout.  Ill do a 5 exercise compound lift full body workout with deads or squats until I puke then ill be perfectly fine in 48 hours ready for another one.


----------



## sop

I like the old way of fitness training.
Warm-up
Push-ups
Pull-ups
Curling jugs of water
Squats
Leg Lifts and Kicks
Running
Sit-ups
Cool-Down


----------



## ChargerGirl

Monday + Wednesday
stretch 20-30 minutes
20 minutes of cardio
ab exercises: cherry pickers,superman lifts, leg circles etc
2-7lb arm weights usually soup cans if i cant find where i placed them.
walk dogs for 2 hours or crash a weight class at my school or ride my bike at low tide on the beach
Tuesday:
same stretch routine just less intense abs. i like stretching outside in the sun.
dog walks
Thursday + Friday: Intense ab exercises and cardio because i generally go out on thursday nights and party hard
Saturday: workout class. god i have to stop coming hungover to it to make the most out of it.
Sunday:Gardening and cleaning is a workout i suppose
 I also find jumping on the guest bed to tease my dogs is a good workout. i really want a trampoline! oh and going to the convention center to run the stairs is great instead of doing boring lunges.h34r:


----------



## 281mustang

HatchetHarry said:


> 48 hours is plenty of time if your doing a good full body workout.  Ill do a 5 exercise compound lift full body workout with deads or squats until I puke then ill be perfectly fine in 48 hours ready for another one.


 What's "fine"? You no longer have DOMS?


----------



## fit4duty

EMTCop86 said:


> No it's not too much training. The whole work out is done in about 30 minutes. I do light and fast, not trying to build muscle just get tone. I'm a female, don't want bulging muscles.



If it is getting you the results you want AND you're remaining injury free both on and off the job don't change a thing. I would however consider rethinking your position on 'bulging muscles'. You don't have the chemistry to get diesel, but the quest to get 'toned' requires the laying down of new muscle tissue. The resistance has to increase as you get more proficient at whatever it is you are doing so that the work will continue to payoff. Once your system can comfortably do what ever it is you do, the adaptations cease and your body then tries to get the work done with less resources ---> you're actually working less than when you started. Otherwise go get 'em tiger and do take s@#^t from any body


----------



## fit4duty

281mustang said:


> What's "fine"? You no longer have DOMS?



Don't be so quick to judge, I train full-body every session, sometimes multiple sessions a day, without complaint problem or injury. More often than not its how you do things more so than what you do.


----------



## 46Young

If you check out www.firegroundfitness.com and www.rosstraining.com, I pretty much train like that. I also have an olympic weightlifting background, and I'm lucky to have a gym, flipping tire, sledge, sleds, etc. at my firehouse. I trained like this way before I went to the fire side. I never had a problem carrying horizontally challenged patients down numerous flights on a stair chair. At the very least, one should do front loaded exercises such as front squats, deads or cleans, renegade rows, hanging knees to elbows, and prone/side planks, with a quick anerobic energy system finisher.


----------



## Afflixion

Day 1: curls 1handed sitting and standing 3 sets of each, curls 2 handed standing 3 sets, rope pull 2 sets, seated row 5 sets, cable pull down 4 sets (in front of head and behind 2 of each), situps w/ 45 pound plate on decline bench 3 sets

Day 2: regular bench 3 sets, incline bench 3 sets, decline bench 3 sets, pectoral flys 3 sets, skull crushers 3 sets, situps 3 sets (no plate)

Day 3 run 3miles, flutter kicks, v ups 4 sets.

Day 4 run 5 miles

Day 5 rest

Day 6 leg press 4 sets, squats 4 sets, cleans 2 sets, sit ups w/ 45 pound plate

Day 7 run 3 miles, flutter kicks, v ups 4 sets


----------



## irish_handgrenade

weights are over rated. I think they are useful but should never be the core behind a workout routine. Bodyweight and rubberband exercises are a better core for several reasons. Weights make the joints stiff and injuries are far more common. With natural body weight exercises the body builds strong "functional" muscle that is less bulky and much more usefull. Rubberbands work the muscle more completely where weights have, what I call "pressure points", where all the load is focused usually on a joint istead of the overall muscle. Now before all the flaming starts I am not saying weight training is all useless I think it can be useful in moderation, but I say again that they should not be the core in any workout routine.


----------



## irish_handgrenade

fit4duty said:


> Don't be so quick to judge, I train full-body every session, sometimes multiple sessions a day, without complaint problem or injury. More often than not its how you do things more so than what you do.



very true. This guy knows what he/she is talking about. I have been a personal trainer (not lately) for several years. I mostly trained women and new people what wanted to compete in combat sports, and I can tell you I used a similar mentality for my clients.


----------



## pfmedic

I am a weightlifter and if you wish to give it a try, here is my routine:

Day 1..... chest
Day 2..... back
Day 3..... shoulders
Day 4..... arms
Day 5..... legs
Day 6..... repeat day one

your only day off is when you cant make it to the gym for whatever reason
Average going six times a week... sometimes seven. 
You dont need rest IMHO because its five days of rest for every major muscle group.

Lift 95% intensity (you can only rep 8 times) for four sets for two weeks
Lift 75% intensity (you can rep 12-15 times) for four sets for two weeks

Drink milk like its going out of style... eat healthy and eat alot!
Take an afterload drink such as myogenix aftershock right after your workout.


----------



## LIL_M0

M-W-F (strength and endurance)


Chest, Triceps, abs
Back, Biceps abs
Legs abs
 T-R-S (cardio)


P90-X: Cardio X
SLD (slow long distance) run
quick mile


----------



## UsualSuspect147

irish_handgrenade said:


> weights are over rated. I think they are useful but should never be the core behind a workout routine. Bodyweight and rubberband exercises are a better core for several reasons. Weights make the joints stiff and injuries are far more common. With natural body weight exercises the body builds strong "functional" muscle that is less bulky and much more usefull. Rubberbands work the muscle more completely where weights have, what I call "pressure points", where all the load is focused usually on a joint istead of the overall muscle. Now before all the flaming starts I am not saying weight training is all useless I think it can be useful in moderation, but I say again that they should not be the core in any workout routine.



I totally agree, especially for real-world application like the OP is asking for. I work out 4 times a week and run 3 times a week, using a combination of band exercises and strength training (pull ups, chair push ups, dips, etc.). Couldn't be happier with my progress.

Also, Whey protein is a great low-cost thing to invest in for after workouts. Only about 30 dollars for a 70 day supply.


----------



## 46Young

http://www.rosstraining.com/
http://www.firegroundfitness.blogspot.com/

For real world application. Both sites blend bodyweight training(calisthenics, gymnastics) with weight training to address power, limit strength, and all energy systems alike. These sites are basically how I train, and I've had no problems with EMS, the fireground, jiujitsu, surfing, or anything life has thrown at me.


----------



## VCEMT

I try to run 5 days a week, it isn't always possible though. 

After the run, I'll do some bent-over row with reverse grip, deadlift with reverse grip, and up right rows. On work days, of course. They have a purpose, they are similar to how we move patients and lift gurneys. 

Days off, I'll do bench, military press, squats, and powercleans.


----------



## 46Young

VCEMT said:


> I try to run 5 days a week, it isn't always possible though.
> 
> After the run, I'll do some bent-over row with reverse grip, deadlift with reverse grip, and up right rows. On work days, of course. They have a purpose, they are similar to how we move patients and lift gurneys.
> 
> Days off, I'll do bench, military press, squats, and powercleans.



You would probably like Mark Rippletoe's Starting Strength program for your days off.

http://strengthmill.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## Delando

3 day Routine: Always followed by 30min in steam room.

Day 1: 20min Cardio, jog or swim
Dumbell press: 4set (1min Rest btw sets)
Lat Pulldown:4 set
Bicept cure: 4 set
Tricept extend: 4set
Military press: 4set

Day2: 60 min Cardio, jog or swim
Crunches on excise ball: 3 set normal, 1 set oblique (30sec btw sets)
Leg press: 3set (1min btw sets)
Hip aduct/reduct: 4 set each.
I got messed up kness, so i dont do leg extend/pull back types.

Day3: 20 min Cardio jog/ swim
60 min Martial Arts w/ streches+ kick practice beforehand.

On a protein heavy diet.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

I run on the weekends. 

Weekdays I do 

4X crunches with an exercise ball 

2X push-ups, negative pull-ups, bench pull-ups or lat pulldowns, bench press, bicep curls, and tricep extensions 

and 

2X squats, leg curls, calf raises, leg extensions, and clean-and-presses

Hopefully one day I'll be able to do a real pull-up.


----------

